# meat



## huntbeaverbay (Apr 11, 2006)

i was hunting grouse up at my cabin and i came across a steel cage with a chunk of meat in it. The cage was about a foot by a foot and was wondering what was being trapped, it was too small for a coyote.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not sure of your location but I would imagine probably, weasel, mink, or marten.


----------

